# java hilfe in deutsch?



## stfighter01 (10. Apr 2005)

hi

ich hab vor einer weile mit java begonnen, und komm auch mit der syntax sehr gut 
zurecht, aber das durchwühlen der nicht allzuwenigen klassen haut mir - gelinde gesagt - den vogel raus.
ich wollte jetzt etwas machen mit einem JTree (drag u. drop, dynamische erweiterung ... ) und habs nach 5 seiten lesen einfach aufgegeben.
zumal mein englisch auch nicht das allerbeste ist, wird das einfach mühsam.
darum meine frage.
gibts zu den mitgelieferten Standartklassen  ( swing, util, io ... )  irgendwo eine deutsche übersetzung die man auch vernünftig verwenden kann?.


mfg stfighter


----------



## empirenet (10. Apr 2005)

Die API-Dokumentation gibts soweit ich weiß nicht in Deutsch.
Aber vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Online-Buch weiter:
http://www.java-tutor.com/javabuch/online.htm
Ob da allerdings Drag&Drop drin vorkommt weiß ich nicht..


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Apr 2005)

Du kannst auch mal in die JLiB gucken, da könnte auch ein Link zu einer deutschen (aber nicht vollständigen) Java Standard API Dokumentation zu finden sein.


----------



## stfighter01 (11. Apr 2005)

www.javabuch.de

hab ich im tutorial forum gefunden.
da sind die einzelnen pakete u. klassen sehr schön erklärt.

mfg stfighter


----------



## wro (11. Apr 2005)

Wenn's hauptsächlich um Swing geht, dann kann ich das Buch von 

Geary , David M.
Swing, m. CD-ROM/Graphic Java 2.0
Die JFC beherrschen
2000, MARKT UND TECHNIK; SUN MICROSYSTEMS
EUR 99,95

empfehlen. Von allen Büchern, die ich bisher über Swing gelesen habe, ist dies das ausführlichste. Es ist die deutsche Übersetzung des Buchs:

Geary , David M.
Swing, w. CD-ROM/Graphic Java 1.2/2.0, Engl. ed.
Mastering the JFC
1999, PRENTICE HALL INTERNATIONAL; SUN MICROSYSTEMS
EUR 52,35

Ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz billig, aber wenn man sich mit Swing beschäftigt und was in deutsch geschriebenes will, sein Geld wert.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Roar (11. Apr 2005)

bekommt der übsetzer 40eur pro buch oder wo kommt der preisunterschied her?


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Apr 2005)

UFf... neuer Berufswunsch^^


----------



## wro (11. Apr 2005)

Keine Ahnung woher der Preisunterschied kommt. Ich habe die Preise von Buecher.de. Als ich es vor ca. 2 Jahren kaufte, wußte ich nicht was die amerikanische Ausgabe kostet und ob sie überhaupt erhältlich war. 

Selbst, wenn der Übersetzer tatsächlich 40 EUR pro Exemplar bekommen würde, wird er nicht sehr reich geworden sein. Die meisten werden sich wg. des Preises den Kauf verkneifen. Er ist schon happig und 75,- EUR wären eigentlich auch genug. Aber ich habe auch schon Bücher für 30,- EUR gekauft, die sich dann als absoluter Fehlgriff erwiesen haben. Aber allein das Kapitel über den JTree ist 94 Seiten lang. (Insgesamt sind's fast 1400 Seiten und David M. Geary war bis 1997 bei Sun Microsystems.) Also bis auf den Preis ist es ein empfehlenswertes Buch.


Gruß

Wolfgang


----------

